# Plants for a beginner



## deliverance (Jan 10, 2006)

i wanted to get some plants for my Yellow Labs and i wanted a plant which is like grass for the bottom of the tank. heres a example of what i want it to look like










heres some plants which i have found that may work. does anyone know what ones are easiest to take care of?

-Monosolenium tenerum (''Pellia'')
-Eleocharis acicularis
-Eleocharis ''parvula''


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Pic not showing up. Plants and non South american cichlids usually don't mix. But for a grass you will need to set the tank up for medium/high light plants (2.5wpg pc, co2)


----------

